# Oakley's Diet & Training Log



## Oakley6575 (Jul 9, 2022)

I basically posted a history lesson in my new member thread and thought it would be easy for me to track my progressive overload with a log.

*Male
31yo
5’-9”
194.4lbs
~25%bf*

Basically, I'm tired of being fat and want to build a respectable physique. I've fucked around for the last 10 years of my life. Now it’s time to get after it! I invested in a home gym (power rack w/ cable attachments, barbells, safety squat bar, etc.), I’ve got my diet on lock, and I’m really motivated to get my bf down to 10-12%. Over the last six months, I’ve reverse dieted up to a 2,750cal maintenance (my slow ass metabolism is a work in progress). This is where I'm going to start my cut...

*2,250 calories
200p/204c/71f
Mon, Wed, Fri - PPL Split
15min of Incline Treadmill on off days


Training:
Monday - Pull:*
Deadlifts
Pull-Ups
Lat Pulldowns
Barbell Rows
Cable Rows
EZ Curls
Cable Curls

*Wednesday - Push:*
Flat Bench Press
Incline Press
Overhead Press
Lateral Raises
Dips
Lying Skullcrushers

*Friday - Legs:*
Squats
Lunges
Leg Extensions
RDL
Calf Raises
Cable Crunches

All exercises will be 3x10 with a weight that makes me fall short on the latter sets (ex. 10x8x6 or 10x10x7). Once I can do 10x10x10, I will up the weight. 



*Diet:*
I set my diet up in a spreadsheet that calculates macro and micronutrients. I make it a priority to get at least 4700mg potassium, 1000mg of calcium, and 400mg of magnesium a day. If there are any other micros that need to be watched, please let me know. *Fire away and tell me why I'm fucking stupid for what I'm eating.* 


*Food*​*Serving Notes*​*Serving Size (g)*​*Post Workout*​*Chicken Thigh (Boneless & Skinless)*150g Cooked​200g​*Whole Egg*(4) Large​210g​*Spinach*20g​*Instant Grits*28g​*1% Milk*For Grits​120g​*1% Milk*400g​*Cranberry Juice*60g​*Carrots*25g​*Vitamin D3*5,000 IU​*Fish Oil*2 Capsules​2g​*Lunch*​*Filet*150g Cooked​200g​*Red Potato*150g​*Orange Juice*100g​*Dinner*​*Chicken Thigh (Boneless & Skinless)*150g Cooked​200g​*Orange Juice*100g​*Pre-Workout*​*1% Milk*400g​*Cheerios*105g​*Carrots*25g​


----------



## iGone (Jul 10, 2022)

Good start!


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 10, 2022)

Friday, July 8th:

193lbs

I moved to my PPL split from the full body workouts I was doing. My first PPL workout and I already messed my split up.. For whatever reason, I thought I was supposed to train push on Fridays. So hopefully doms is gone before Wednesday... I had a great workout though and am sore as shit. 


Flat Bench Press: 185/10x10x6
Incline Press: 135/10x10x10
Overhead Press: 65/10x10x10
Lateral Raises: CW/10x10x10
Dips: BW/10x10x10
Lying Skull-Crushers: 35/10x10x10

All exercises except flat bench were too light. I will up the weights on my next push day and dial in where I need to be for the volume i'm doing. Will probably take a couple weeks to figure all that out.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 11, 2022)

192.2lbs

I really fucked myself this morning. I was training pull and while in my first working set on DL, my lower back shit the bed. At rep 5 it popped really loud and dropped me to my knees. Immediately I couldn't move.. Was only pulling 245 shooting for 10-12.

I'm super frustrated because I felt really solid this morning. I warmed up with 135, 185, and a single of 225 before getting into my working set. Pulling 245 felt easy. I still can't believe it. It took me an hour of walking, and stretching to get back to a place where I could move on to a different exercise.

I've been fighting lower back pain after I squat so I'm sure thats where this stemmed from. My form must be shit with the ssb. And I'm assuming my DL form was shit when this happened too but I'm not sure. I've never had pain while or after deadlifting.

Anyway, I'll stop crying and post what else I did:


*Pull:*
Deadlifts: Fuck You
Pull-Ups: BWx8,6,6
Lat Pulldowns: 90x10,10,10
Barbell Rows: Fuck You
Cable Rows: 90x10,10,9
EZ Curls: 65x10,10,10
Cable Curls: 30x10,10,10


----------



## CJ (Jul 11, 2022)

Hope it's nothing serious. 🤞🤞


----------



## TomJ (Jul 11, 2022)

speedy recovery man! if youve been struggling with persistent lower back pain check out some of SquatUniversity's youtube vids, they have a lot of content with back pain on compound movements


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 11, 2022)

TomJ said:


> speedy recovery man! if youve been struggling with persistent lower back pain check out some of SquatUniversity's youtube vids, they have a lot of content with back pain on compound movements


I'll check it out right now. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 11, 2022)

TomJ said:


> speedy recovery man! if youve been struggling with persistent lower back pain check out some of SquatUniversity's youtube vids, they have a lot of content with back pain on compound movements


Nailed it man! Thanks a ton. Lots of good info on their channel.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 11, 2022)

Quick question for you guys. Considering I'm only eating 2,250 calories, what protein intake should I shoot for? I obviously want enough carbs in my diet to fuel my workouts, but reading through this site, I see everyone else eating 300-500g of protein. All of those guys are eating a lot of calories on cycle so I just want to make sure i'm getting enough protein for my current goals at my current caloric intake...?


----------



## DLTBB (Jul 11, 2022)

Looks well thought out and I’m sure you’ll make good progress if you stick to it. Good luck man and I will be following.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 11, 2022)

Hope the back issue is nothing serious man, keep going.


----------



## CJ (Jul 11, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> Quick question for you guys. Considering I'm only eating 2,250 calories, what protein intake should I shoot for? I obviously want enough carbs in my diet to fuel my workouts, but reading through this site, I see everyone else eating 300-500g of protein. All of those guys are eating a lot of calories on cycle so I just want to make sure i'm getting enough protein for my current goals at my current caloric intake...?


You weigh about 200 lbs, so 200 g is a good target on a bulk, 250 g on a cut to be safe, but still 200 g at a minimum. 

More won't hurt you, but I wouldn't sacrifice carbs for fuel to get any extra protein than that. Experiment though, see how you do.


----------



## PZT (Jul 11, 2022)

CJ said:


> You weigh about 200 lbs, so 200 g is a good target on a bulk, 250 g on a cut to be safe, but still 200 g at a minimum.
> 
> More won't hurt you, but I wouldn't sacrifice carbs for fuel to get any extra protein than that. Experiment though, see how you do.


To add to cj’s, in my opinion, anyway go by 200 from just the protein sources not that trace bullshit


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 13, 2022)

192.0lbs

*Push:*
Flat Bench Press: 185x10,10,8
Incline Press: 145x10,9,8
Overhead Press: 75x10,10,10
Lateral Raises: 5x10,10,10
Dips: 5x10,10,10
Lying Skull-Crushers: 45x10,10,10

Been trying to rehab my back the last couple days. Walking on the treadmill seems to help. I've also been squatting with just the bar, and doing some RDL with an empty bar. It's getting better everyday. It didn't bother me much today during push. 

I'm not sure if I should load the bar on squats on Friday for legs but maybe I will add very little weight and see how I feel. I'll get after it as much as I can. I want to get back to deadlifting ASAP as squat and deads are very weak for me...


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 16, 2022)

191.0lbs

*Legs:*
Squats: 150x10,10,10,10
Lunges: 110x5,5,5
Leg Extensions: Fuck
RDL: 95x10x10x10
Calf Raises: 50x10x10x10
Cable Crunches: 50x10x10x10

My back felt better than expected. I woke up very tight and achy in my lower back but after eating and then getting in the pool, i felt much better. I was scared to load the bar at all today but I probably could have gone a bit heavier without an issue. Better safe than sorry I guess. I'm interested to see how my back feels on Monday during Pull. 

Also, I can't figure out a way to do leg extensions using my power rack. I do have an ankle cuff and a cable attachment on the back of the rack, but couldn't get in a good position to do extensions. So I might have to take those out of my program. Any recommendations on an alternative?


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 16, 2022)

You can replace leg extensions with these


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You can replace leg extensions with these


Jesus those look hard. I'll give them a go next week.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 19, 2022)

192.4 (Yesterday was my high day)

I weighed in at 189.4 yesterday morning. Which I'm really happy with. I switched up my diet quite a bit after watching some of Justin Harris's and Paul's videos. I'm going to give the low, medium, and high day route a go. Right now I train Mon, Wed, and Fri so those are my medium days. I have three low days, three medium days, and Sunday is my High day. All days I have a meal every 2.5 hours. 

Today my back felt great... I was stiff when I woke up, so instead of eating and training, I had two meals before training to give me more time to loosen up. Warmed up with the bar on deadlifts and felt really good. 135lbs felt really good too. So I put two plates on and did my working sets at 225lbs. Hopefully next week I feel 100% so I can get after it. 


*Pull:*
Deadlifts: 225x3,5,5,5
Pull-Ups: BWx6,6,5
Lat Pulldowns: 100x10,10,10
Barbell Rows: 135x10,10,10
Cable Rows: 100x10,10,10
EZ Curls: 75x10,10,10
Cable Curls: 40x10,9,8


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> 192.4 (Yesterday was my high day)
> 
> I weighed in at 189.4 yesterday morning. Which I'm really happy with. I switched up my diet quite a bit after watching some of Justin Harris's and Paul's videos. I'm going to give the low, medium, and high day route a go. Right now I train Mon, Wed, and Fri so those are my medium days. I have three low days, three medium days, and Sunday is my High day. All days I have a meal every 2.5 hours.
> 
> ...


This is from the boom Shelby and Justin wrote. 
For fat loss they recommend 2 high carb days a week


----------



## TomJ (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You can replace leg extensions with these


Big fan of these, way more comfortable on my knees and got my knees feeling far more stable in general.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Big fan of these, way more comfortable on my knees and got my knees feeling far more stable in general.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I love sissy squats. The hardest part was getting comfortable leaning back


----------



## CJ (Jul 19, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> 192.4 (Yesterday was my high day)
> 
> I weighed in at 189.4 yesterday morning. Which I'm really happy with. I switched up my diet quite a bit after watching some of Justin Harris's and Paul's videos. I'm going to give the low, medium, and high day route a go. Right now I train Mon, Wed, and Fri so those are my medium days. I have three low days, three medium days, and Sunday is my High day. All days I have a meal every 2.5 hours.
> 
> ...


Justin and Paul want the 1 High Day on a heavy training day, not a rest day. And it goes up to 2-3 on gaining phases. And remember, it's high calories and carbs, but very low fat for those days.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> Justin and Paul want the 1 High Day on a heavy training day, not a rest day. And it goes up to 2-3 on gaining phases. And remember, it's high calories and carbs, but very low fat for those days.


I’d do it on legs and pull


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 19, 2022)

What do you do for abdominal training?  Have you learned how to use a belt properly and brace?  Got any vids of your deads or squats you can post up?


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> This is from the boom Shelby and Justin wrote.
> For fat loss they recommend 2 high carb days a week


All their videos say one high carb day for fat loss. I feel like my deficit would have to be extreme during the week to incorporate two high carb days. Also the g/lb of carbs on that sheet you attached is a lot lower than what I tried. Should I back off the carbs to what that sheet shows? In their videos, they like 1000-1500g of carbs for big guys (240lb+ bodybuilders). Obviously I'm not even close to that level so my high day had 714g of carbs. Current macros:

Low Day
P: 214g
C: 31g
F: 86g

Medium Day
P: 210g
C: 221g
F: 59g

High Day
P: 150g
C: 714g
F: 33g



TomJ said:


> Big fan of these, way more comfortable on my knees and got my knees feeling far more stable in general.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I'll be trying these on Friday. I hope I can get the feel down pretty quickly.



CJ said:


> Justin and Paul want the 1 High Day on a heavy training day, not a rest day. And it goes up to 2-3 on gaining phases. And remember, it's high calories and carbs, but very low fat for those days.


Yea you're right. I need to move my high day to either monday when I train Pull or Friday when I train Legs. Push is where I'm strongest so I'm assuming I should put the high day on my weaker split days. 



Trendkill said:


> What do you do for abdominal training?  Have you learned how to use a belt properly and brace?  Got any vids of your deads or squats you can post up?


I've never really trained abs very well. Also, I don't use a belt. I'd like to avoid using a belt if possible but that means I need to strengthen my core to prevent this from happening again. After hurting myself last week, I practiced breathing and bracing properly everyday to prepare for doing squats and deadlifts. I felt much better doing squats and deadlifts this time around so I think that has definitely been my issue.  

I did take a video of me on Monday while deadlifting to see if I was doing anything funky with my back. I train without a shirt on and since I'm fat, I don't really want to post a video hahaha


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 19, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> I've never really trained abs very well. Also, I don't use a belt. I'd like to avoid using a belt if possible but that means I need to strengthen my core to prevent this from happening again. After hurting myself last week, I practiced breathing and bracing properly everyday to prepare for doing squats and deadlifts. I felt much better doing squats and deadlifts this time around so I think that has definitely been my issue.
> 
> I did take a video of me on Monday while deadlifting to see if I was doing anything funky with my back. I train without a shirt on and since I'm fat, I don't really want to post a video hahaha


I would start training your abs/core/trunk 4 times/week.  Focus on exercises like one arm dumbbell or barbell static holds.  Do these for time.  You can also do the dumbbell side bends for reps.  Paloff presses are very effective as well (google this).  Weighted leg raises lying on a bench or hanging are also good.  You can also do offset carries where you pick up a dumbbell on one side and just walk up and down your gym with it.  You really to build up the abdominal wall and learn how to hold a brace throughout the duration of a lift.  This is much easier said then done especially when doing hi rep sets on squats and deads.  Don't be afraid of using a belt but learn to use it properly.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 20, 2022)

CJ said:


> Justin and Paul want the 1 High Day on a heavy training day, not a rest day. And it goes up to 2-3 on gaining phases. And remember, it's high calories and carbs, but very low fat for those days.


I've moved my high day to Mondays when I train Pull. Wednesday and Friday are medium days when I train Push and Legs. All off days are very low carb (31g). How many carbs should I be eating on my high day?


----------



## CJ (Jul 20, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> I've moved my high day to Mondays when I train Pull. Wednesday and Friday are medium days when I train Push and Legs. All off days are very low carb (31g). How many carbs should I be eating on my high day?
> 
> View attachment 24903


Well, you have your calorie goal for your high day, so we'll start there.

3750 Cal goal.

What's you protein target? We'll go with 250g for this example.

250g x 4 Cal/g = 1,000 Cals.

That leaves you with 2,750 Cals for Carbs and Fats.

You want as little fats as possible this day, so choose the leanest meats possible to hit your protrin goal, so cod, chicken breast, 99% lean turkey, tuna, egg whites, etc..

Don't add any extra fats this day so no oils, no nuts, no avocado.

Don't overthink it too much after that, whatever the fats are in your food will be very low. You might be around 20-40 grams of fats, so that's about 200-350 Cals.

That leaves 2400-2550 Cals left to be filled with carbs. At 4 Cals/g, that leaves you at about 600-635 grams of carbs that day.

Do the math to fit YOUR numbers, but that's the general idea.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 20, 2022)

CJ said:


> Well, you have your calorie goal for your high day, so we'll start there.
> 
> 3750 Cal goal.
> 
> ...


I just didn’t know if me eating 700 grams of carbs was over doing it at my current weight. I don’t think it really matters but just want to clarify. Justin always says a big bodybuilder can eat 1000-1500g for their size so just want to make sure i shouldn’t be putting a ceiling on it since I’m not as big. 

Thank you. I’ll get my diet all situated for next week. I appreciate the help.


----------



## CJ (Jul 20, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> I just didn’t know if me eating 700 grams of carbs was over doing it at my current weight.


Why do you think that? Real question.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 20, 2022)

This is why I said I don't think it really matters but I have no idea how much glycogen my frame can hold. So as Justin assumes, a mass monster can store about 1000g of glycogen and might have a BMR of 500g of carbs a day. So on their high day, they can eat 1500g of carbs and theoretically, not store any as fat.

My thought process for myself is maybe my small frame can only hold 400g of glycogen and I can only burn 200g daily. With those numbers, if I eat 800g of carbs on my high day and can only use 600g, 200g will be stored as fat since I'm in a surplus that day. Now again, I know this won't matter at the end of the week because of my medium and low days both being in a deficit, but since I'm a geek about this shit, I'm wondering if I can make better use of those 200g and move those to protein... Would I not have a better body composition doing that over an extended period of time?

I know I'm over analyzing and most people won't want to talk about this shit but I loooooove these little details. Tell me I'm retarded, gay, or if that makes sense. 🌈


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 20, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> This is why I said I don't think it really matters but I have no idea how much glycogen my frame can hold. So as Justin assumes, a mass monster can store about 1000g of glycogen and might have a BMR of 500g of carbs a day. So on their high day, they can eat 1500g of carbs and theoretically, not store any as fat.
> 
> My thought process for myself is maybe my small frame can only hold 400g of glycogen and I can only burn 200g daily. With those numbers, if I eat 800g of carbs on my high day and can only use 600g, 200g will be stored as fat since I'm in a surplus that day. Now again, I know this won't matter at the end of the week because of my medium and low days both being in a deficit, but since I'm a geek about this shit, I'm wondering if I can make better use of those 200g and move those to protein... Would I not have a better body composition doing that over an extended period of time?
> 
> I know I'm over analyzing and most people won't want to talk about this shit but I loooooove these little details. Tell me I'm retarded, gay, or if that makes sense. 🌈


It’s not going to store anything as fat if you’re not in a caloric surplus


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s not going to store anything as fat if you’re not in a caloric surplus


I am in a 1000cal surplus on my high days. I know that doesn't matter over a weeks time but what about that specific day.

Since there isn't a way for me to know how many carbs by body can use on high days, my real question boils down to: On a day where someone is in a surplus, and your glycogen stores have been completely replenished, any extra calories on top of that would be better suited as protein calories, correct? Better thermic effect, body composition, etc?


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 20, 2022)

189.4lbs (took two days for the water to fall off after my high day)

*Push:*
Flat Bench Press: 185x10,10,10
Incline Press: 145x9,8,8
Overhead Press: 85x10,8,8
Lateral Raises: 10x10,10,8
Dips: 10x10,10,10
Lying Skull-Crushers: 55x10,10,9


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 20, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> I am in a 1000cal surplus on my high days. I know that doesn't matter over a weeks time but what about that specific day.
> 
> Since there isn't a way for me to know how many carbs by body can use on high days, my real question boils down to: On a day where someone is in a surplus, and your glycogen stores have been completely replenished, any extra calories on top of that would be better suited as protein calories, correct? Better thermic effect, body composition, etc?


You’re not supposed to be in a surplus on any day


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 20, 2022)

High day 
194 p 776
400c 1600
Trace fats 
2376 cals


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 20, 2022)

I gave you the literal page from the book Shelby and Justin wrote


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 20, 2022)

You should have 1 high day 4 low days and 2 days of veggies and lean protein only


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 20, 2022)

I saw the literal page but the talks I've watched of Justin don't reflect what was written. It's confusing because that is not how he explains his cycling protocol and thats not how he has his clients eat. Was that page from Comprehensive Performance Nutrition? I need to read it. 

I'm not saying you're wrong. Obviously being in a deficit everyday will make you loose weight, but Justin has 6 days in a deficit and one high carb day over your maintenance from what I've gathered.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 20, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> I saw the literal page but the talks I've watched of Justin don't reflect what was written. It's confusing because that is not how he explains his cycling protocol and thats not how he has his clients eat. Was that page from Comprehensive Performance Nutrition? I need to read it.
> 
> I'm not saying you're wrong. Obviously being in a deficit everyday will make you loose weight, but Justin has 6 days in a deficit and one high carb day over your maintenance from what I've gathered.


What you heard from Justin was very broad. He’s not going to do the samething for ever client especially if they’re 25% bf. 
You can’t piece together a whole diet from a podcast. 
I’ve got his comprehensive performance book to. 
What I gave you was from the Troponin nutrition macronutrient guide book. 
You’re 25% bf you’ve had nothing but days of surplus


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re 25% bf you’ve had nothing but days of surplus


In-n-out is a hell of a drug.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 20, 2022)

So would you recommend not going into such a steep deficit on my low days?

I'll look into both of those books. Thanks bud


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 20, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> So would you recommend not going into such a steep deficit on my low days?
> 
> I'll look into both of those books. Thanks bud


Lower like 2000.


----------



## CJ (Jul 21, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> I am in a 1000cal surplus on my high days. I know that doesn't matter over a weeks time but what about that specific day.
> 
> Since there isn't a way for me to know how many carbs by body can use on high days, my real question boils down to: On a day where someone is in a surplus, and your glycogen stores have been completely replenished, any extra calories on top of that would be better suited as protein calories, correct? Better thermic effect, body composition, etc?


Say your TDEE is 2750 Cals for the day. You're eating 3750 Cals on your high day, and calling it a 1000 calorie surplus.... 

But you're forgetting how your muscle and liver glycogen is depleted from your 4 low days. You're merely filling them back up with the extra 1000 Cals from carbs. 

Your body does not WANT to turn carbs to fat, it's an energy intensive process. This has been shown in studies, almost no bodyfat originates from carbs, it's almost all from dietary fats. That's another reason why you keep this day as low fat as possible. 

And say you overshoot, you store 300 Cals as fat that day (you won't), who cares? You're in a huge weekly deficit that more than makes up for it. 

Stop being a silly goose, eat your carbs, it's fuel for your training.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 21, 2022)

CJ said:


> Say your TDEE is 2750 Cals for the day. *You're eating 3750 Cals on your high day, and calling it a 1000 calorie surplus....*
> 
> But you're forgetting how your muscle and liver glycogen is depleted from your 4 low days. You're merely filling them back up with the extra 1000 Cals from carbs.


The only surplus would come from after my glycogen was full, if I over consumed. That was my question of if I should put a ceiling on carbs for my high day based on my current muscle mass. 

But I know that is an impossible question to answer since no one knows how much glycogen I can hold and how depleted I am at the end of the 6 deficit days. Just something that I think about.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 21, 2022)

CJ said:


> Say your TDEE is 2750 Cals for the day. You're eating 3750 Cals on your high day, and calling it a 1000 calorie surplus....
> 
> But you're forgetting how your muscle and liver glycogen is depleted from your 4 low days. You're merely filling them back up with the extra 1000 Cals from carbs.
> 
> ...


He doesn’t need any days of a caloric surplus.


----------



## CJ (Jul 21, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> The only surplus would come from after my glycogen was full, if I over consumed. That was my question of if I should put a ceiling on carbs for my high day based on my current muscle mass.
> 
> But I know that is an impossible question to answer since no one knows how much glycogen I can hold and how depleted I am at the end of the 6 deficit days. Just something that I think about.


No, don't overthink it. That's also why it should be on your heaviest training day.

You have legs on Friday, then low days Sat and Sun, then your high day on Monday with Back Day. 

Your legs are more than likely going to still be soaking up carbs on your high day still, in addition to your back. 

But as with anything.... Just do it, see what happens, make adjustments if necessary. No need to waste any time on this overthinking hypothetical scenarios.


----------



## CJ (Jul 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He doesn’t need any days of a caloric surplus.


I'm not saying he does, but he said that he had one, so I'm just using his info provided.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He doesn’t need any days of a caloric surplus.


You want me to do something like this: 




Instead of:


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 21, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> You want me to do something like this:
> 
> View attachment 24918
> 
> ...


This is getting frustrating because that’s not what I said at all. 
You don’t need 3 high days.

Monday 2500 high carbs trace fats protein 1g per lb 
Tuesday 2000 low carb high protein moderate fat 
Wednesday 2000
Thursday 2000
Friday 2500
Saturday 1500 vegetables and lean protein trace fats and trace carbs 
Sunday 1500 -2000


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 21, 2022)

Sorry I guess I was stuck on the 500 calorie deficit average and now I see you want a 750 deficit average. Understood


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 22, 2022)

*187.8lbs

Legs:*
Squats: 200x7,7,6
Lunges: 60x10,10,10
Sissy Squats: BWx8,4,4
RDL: 115x10x10x10
Calf Raises: 60x10x10x10
Cable Crunches: 60x10x10x10

I over estimated my squat by a long shot. Fuck my legs are weak. Always have been. My max was 280lbs a couple months ago when I was eating over maintenance. Was only able to get 7,7,6 @ 200lbs today.

Sissy squats were tough but when you get in the right position, they really feel good. I was pretty shaky and unstable with them today, so over the next few weeks I hope to learn the movement a bit better.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 26, 2022)

*186.8lbs

Pull:*
Deadlifts: 225x8,8,8
Pull-Ups: BWx6,6,5
Lat Pulldowns: 100x12,10,10
Barbell Rows: 145x10,10,10
Cable Rows: 100x10,10,10
EZ Curls: 75x10,10,10
Cable Curls: 40x8,8,8

Back felt great today during deadlifts. What rep rages do you guys train deadlifts? For some reason, I keep feeling like I need to work in the lower rep ranges for DL.. I try not to get sloppy toward the end of the set but I feel like I'm exponentially increasing my risk of injury going 8-10. Should I not feel like that?


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 26, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> *186.8lbs
> 
> Pull:*
> Deadlifts: 225x8,8,8
> ...


Keep them in the lower rep ranges then. 1-2x3-5


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 26, 2022)

Keeping the reps lower will help to maintain your bracing. The feeling of possible injury could be from you feeling your abdomen getting soft.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 27, 2022)

*Push:*
Flat Bench Press: 195x10,9,8
Incline Press: 145x10,10,9
Overhead Press: 85x10,10,10
Lateral Raises: 10x10,10,10
Dips: 15x10,10,10
Lying Skull-Crushers: 65x10,6,6


Anyone use a cambered bar for presses? I've been using REP's cambered swiss bar for about a month now and feel that it is much harder. My 1RM with a standard barbell a couple months ago was 285lb but I don't think I can even come close to that with the cambered bar. Interested in hearing if anyone else uses them and if they like it or not..


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 27, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> *Push:*
> Flat Bench Press: 195x10,9,8
> Incline Press: 145x10,10,9
> Overhead Press: 85x10,10,10
> ...



I’ve never used one but I’m curious to what it’s like. I’m sure someone here has. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 27, 2022)

I couldn’t use as much weight on them but they felt much better on my shoulders


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I couldn’t use as much weight on them but they felt much better on my shoulders


Yea they put your elbows and shoulders in a good position for sure. I really like the range of motion. For some reason i get weird pain in my hands/wrists using it though.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 29, 2022)

*Legs:*
Squats: 200x7,7,7
Lunges: 80x10,10,10
Sissy Squats: BWx6,6,6
RDL: 135x10,10,10
Calf Raises: 70x10,8,8
Cable Crunches: 70x10,10,10

Sissy squats were great today. Form was good (I think) and I feel like I got a ton out of them. They are pretty tough after lunges but I really like them. Thanks @RiR0 

Still dropping weight but my strength is slipping. I think I have 20-25lbs to go before I'm in the 10-12% bf range. Hoping to get down there sometime in October.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 29, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> *Legs:*
> Squats: 200x7,7,7
> Lunges: 80x10,10,10
> Sissy Squats: BWx6,6,6
> ...


Here’s what I would suggest on training days to help recovery and maintain strength 
During your workouts drink a 20oz regular Gatorade with 2scoops of EAAs and some salt. 
Don’t worry about counting it towards anything it’s just an extra 140 calories.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Here’s what I would suggest on training days to help recovery and maintain strength
> During your workouts drink a 20oz regular Gatorade with 2scoops of EAAs and some salt.
> Don’t worry about counting it towards anything it’s just an extra 140 calories.


I struggle on leg days just draining the f out of me. Sometimes I take a snack break halfway through. I'm going to try this. What about humapro with it for the eaa's?


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Here’s what I would suggest on training days to help recovery and maintain strength
> During your workouts drink a 20oz regular Gatorade with 2scoops of EAAs and some salt.
> Don’t worry about counting it towards anything it’s just an extra 140 calories.


So today was the first day I actually used two scoops of gatorade powder during my workout. 44g of carbs as an intra. But that is all I used. No EAAs or Salt. I'll look into EAAs. 

Do you intake any protein as an intra as well? I see Justin usually calls for 15g protein and 50g of carbs during workouts.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 29, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> So today was the first day I actually used two scoops of gatorade powder during my workout. 44g of carbs as an intra. But that is all I used. No EAAs or Salt. I'll look into EAAs.
> 
> Do you intake any protein as an intra as well? I see Justin usually calls for 15g protein and 50g of carbs during workouts.


Just EAAs. You probably know this but just in case we use protein for the Amino acids. 
EAAs are a lot easier on the stomach than protein as they’re basically predigested protein. 
You’ll notice better pumps and contractions with the added salt. I just use regular old table salt.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 29, 2022)

You’re a big fan Justin as am I. Have you seen his old project super heavy weight training video?


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re a big fan Justin as am I. Have you seen his old project super heavy weight training video?


Guilty.  🤣 

Dude is a bad MF'er. He is so smart and he explains why he does what he does so I'm a fanboy. 

I have not.. I'll look it up right now.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 29, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> Guilty.  🤣
> 
> Dude is a bad MF'er. He is so smart and he explains why he does what he does so I'm a fanboy.
> 
> I have not.. I'll look it up right now.


Just posted it for you


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


>


Thank you!!


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 29, 2022)

16min in: 

50g Carbs
10g BCAA
5g L-Lucine
3g Creatine
10g Whey


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 30, 2022)

Just finished it. Good watch. He’s a beast. Those fly stretches looked painful. 

In the beginning it showed there where several parts they recorded including a nutrition block. I couldn’t find it on his channel anywhere. Have you watched it?


----------



## Oakley6575 (Aug 2, 2022)

*186.2lbs (Weight loss Slowed..)

Pull:*
Deadlifts: 275x2; 315x3,3
Pull-Ups: BWx6,6,6
Lat Pulldowns: 105x12,12,12
Barbell Rows: 155x10,10,10
Cable Rows: 105x12,12,12
EZ Curls: 75x12,12,12

Didn't want to train at all today. Have a lot going on and it was the last thing I wanted to do but got it done. I like deadlifts heavier. I wish I could have done more. My last set of 3 with 315 felt good, but I could feel my lower back again once the set was over. So I called it. 

Everything else could have been heavier So I'll fix that next week.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Nov 14, 2022)

I'm embarrassed to say, I wondered off and on my diet the past few months but I've been back into a cut for the last few weeks . I trained pretty consistent the whole time. Should have trained harder but I'm glad I'm back into this mindset. Definitely not where I wanted to be but I am leaner, and have put on some muscle tissue during this time.

Currently running an Upper/Lower split four days a week having rest and low days on Wednesday, Saturday, and Sunday. Still trying to get used to the split/volume I can get away with to recover in time for the next workout. I'm doing (2) working sets each movement in the 12-15 rep range. Low days I'm hitting 10,000 steps. I really like using the step count. On days I'm really active, I only have to do 20 minutes or so of cardio, but days like yesterday, I sat in a chair all day and watched movie after movie with my wife, I ended up having to do 1 hour and 20 minutes of cardio to hit my daily goal. Here is my diet currently. 

*Training Days:*


*Macros*​*Calories*​*Protein*​*Carbs*​*Fats*​*2,423 cal.*​*208g*​*299g*​*44g*​​34%​49%​
16%​
*Complete Protein:*​*181g*​*Fiber:*​*9g*​


*Micros*​​*RDA*​
*Diet*​
​*         RDA**       Diet**Potassium:*​*4,700mg*​*5,915mg*​*Thiamine*​*1.1-1.2mg*​*5mg*​*Calcium:*​*1,000mg*​*1,340mg*​*Riboflavin*​*1.1-1.3mg*​*3mg*​*Magnesium:*​*400mg*​*520mg*​*Niacin*​*14-16mg*​*74mg*​*Iodine:*​*150ug*​*250ug*​*Pantothenic Acid*​*5mg*​*17mg*​*Sodium:*​*2300mg*​*866mg*​*Vitamin B-6*​*1.3mg*​*7mg*​*Phosphorus:*​*700mg*​*2,866mg*​*Folate*​*400ug*​*977ug*​*Iron:*​*8-18mg*​*20mg*​*Vitamin B-12*​*2.4ug*​*7ug*​*Manganese:*​*1.8-2.3mg*​*4mg*​*Vitamin C*​*75-90mg*​*116mg*​*Copper:*​*1mg*​*1mg*​*Vitamin A*​*700-900ug*​*1,275ug*​*Zinc:*​*8-11mg*​*13mg*​*Vitamin E*​*15mg*​*14mg*​*Selenium:*​*55ug*​*228ug*​*Vitamin K*​*90-120ug*​*665ug*​*Omega 3’s:*​*2g*​*3g*​*Vitamin D3:*​*4,000 IU*​*10,000 IU*​


*Food*​*Serving Notes*​*Serving Size (g)*​*Meal #1 (8:30am)*​*Chicken Breast (Boneless & Skinless)*94g Cooked​125g​*Whole Egg*(2) Large​105g​*Russet Potato*250g​*Spinach*125g​*Orange Juice*200g​*Cranberry Juice*60g​*Fish Oil*2 Capsules​3g​*Meal #2 (11:30am)*​*Chicken Breast (Boneless & Skinless)*94g Cooked​125g​*White Rice (Calrose)*122g Cooked​56.25g​*Wheat Germ Oil*1g​*1% Milk*400g​*Meal #3 (2:30pm)*​*Chicken Breast (Boneless & Skinless)*94g Cooked​125g​*White Rice (Calrose)*122g Cooked​56.25g​*Wheat Germ Oil*1g​*Meal #4 (5:30pm)*​*Chicken Breast (Boneless & Skinless)*94g Cooked​125g​*White Rice (Calrose)*122g Cooked​56.25g​*Wheat Germ Oil*1g​*Meal #5 (8:30pm)*​*Chicken Breast (Boneless & Skinless)*94g Cooked​125g​*White Rice (Calrose)*122g Cooked​56.25g​*Wheat Germ Oil*1g​*1% Milk*400g​



*Low Days:*


*Macros*​*Calories*​*Protein*​*Carbs*​*Fats*​*1,902 cal.*​*198g*​*165g*​*50g*​​42%​35%​
24%​
*Complete Protein:*​*180g*​*Fiber:*​*17g*​


*Micros*​​*RDA*​*Diet*​​*         RDA*
*Diet*​
*Potassium:*​*4,700mg*​*5,249mg*​*Thiamine*​*1.1-1.2mg*​*2mg*​*Calcium:*​*1,000mg*​*1,456mg*​*Riboflavin*​*1.1-1.3mg*​*3mg*​*Magnesium:*​*400mg*​*551mg*​*Niacin*​*14-16mg*​*63mg*​*Iodine:*​*150ug*​*250ug*​*Pantothenic Acid*​*5mg*​*13mg*​*Sodium:*​*2300mg*​*1,653mg*​*Vitamin B-6*​*1.3mg*​*6mg*​*Phosphorus:*​*700mg*​*3,084mg*​*Folate*​*400ug*​*441ug*​*Iron:*​*8-18mg*​*12mg*​*Vitamin B-12*​*2.4ug*​*8ug*​*Manganese:*​*1.8-2.3mg*​*2mg*​*Vitamin C*​*75-90mg*​*104mg*​*Copper:*​*1mg*​*1mg*​*Vitamin A*​*700-900ug*​*1,286ug*​*Zinc:*​*8-11mg*​*17mg*​*Vitamin E*​*15mg*​*15mg*​*Selenium:*​*55ug*​*209ug*​*Vitamin K*​*90-120ug*​*656ug*​*Omega 3’s:*​*2g*​*3g*​*Vitamin D3:*​*4,000 IU*​*10,000 IU*​


*Food*​*Serving Notes*​*Serving Size (g)*​*Meal #1 (8:30am)*​*Top Sirloin (Separable Lean Only)*94g Cooked​125g​*Whole Egg*(2) Large​105g​*Spinach*125g​*Orange Juice*200g​*Cranberry Juice*60g​*Fish Oil*2 Capsules​3g​*Meal #2 (11:30am)*​*Chicken Breast (Boneless & Skinless)*94g Cooked​125g​*Corn Tortilla*47g​*Salsa*25g​*Wheat Germ Oil*1g​*1% Milk*400g​*Meal #3 (2:30pm)*​*Chicken Breast (Boneless & Skinless)*94g Cooked​125g​*Corn Tortilla*47g​*Salsa*25g​*Wheat Germ Oil*1g​*Meal #4 (5:30pm)*​*Chicken Breast (Boneless & Skinless)*94g Cooked​125g​*Corn Tortilla*47g​*Salsa*25g​*Wheat Germ Oil*1g​*Meal #5 (8:30pm)*​*Chicken Breast (Boneless & Skinless)*94g Cooked​125g​*Corn Tortilla*47g​*Salsa*25g​*Wheat Germ Oil*1g​*1% Milk*400g​

I will update later today with my current weight and today's Upper session.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Nov 15, 2022)

*184.2lbs

Upper A:*
Bench Press: 175lbs x 12,12
Barbell Row: 135lbs x 12,12
Overhead Press: 75lbs x 15,15
Lat Pulldowns: 110lbs x 12,12
Tricep Pushdown: 50lbs x 15,15
EZ Curls: 65lbs x 15,15

Like I said in my last post, I'm still getting a handle on what i can get away with recovery wise. Based on how I feel tomorrow and the next day, I might have to tweak intensity/volume.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Nov 17, 2022)

Yesterdays workout:

*Lower A:*
Squats: 151lbs x 12,12 + 236lbs x 1,1
RDL: 135lbs x 12,12
Calf Raises: 70lbs x 12,12
Cable Crunches: 60lbs x 15,15

Insane how weak my legs are. Once I get down to a reasonable body fat and I can start a bulk, my plan is to try and build my legs.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Nov 18, 2022)

*Upper B:*
Incline Press: 135lbs x 12,14
Cable Rows: 120lbs x 14,12
Upright Rows: 50lbs x 15,15
Strait Arm Pulldowns: 30lbs x 15,15
Dips: BW+10lbs x 12,12
Singe Arm Cable Curls: 25lbs x 12,12


----------



## Oakley6575 (Nov 19, 2022)

Question, if anyone can help.. Right now I'm eating five meals a day (full diet above). My blood sugar before meal three was 87. An hour and thirty minutes after eating meal three, my blood sugar was 107. I know I'm not eating a lot right now, but would like to understand this for when I start a bulking phase. 

From what I've read, seems like you want to keep your blood sugar levels in the 70-90 range. After a high carb meal, what would be considered a high blood sugar level? If someone more advanced than me had my exact readings when eating a high carb meal, I'm assuming using lantus/humalog wouldn't be needed. But at what point would you introduce it? When levels reach 120 after a meal? 150? etc.?


----------



## Oakley6575 (Nov 19, 2022)

84 about 45 minutes after a short leg workout and right before meal four.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Nov 19, 2022)

*Lower B:*
Split Squats: 25lbs x 12,12
Sissy Squats: BW x 12,12
Calf Raises: 70lbs x 16,12
Hanging Leg Raises: BW x 9,8


----------



## Oakley6575 (Nov 25, 2022)

*Upper A:*
Bench Press: 185lbs x 12,12
Barbell Row: 135lbs x 12,12
Overhead Press: 95lbs x 14,11
Lat Pulldowns: 110lbs x 14,12
Tricep Pushdown: 50lbs x 15,15
EZ Curls: 65lbs x 15,15


----------



## Oakley6575 (Nov 25, 2022)

*Lower A:*
Squats: 201lbs x 6,6
RDL: 145lbs x 12,12
Calf Raises: 80lbs x 12,12
Cable Crunches: 60lbs x fail,fail


----------



## Oakley6575 (Nov 25, 2022)

*Upper B:*
Incline Press: 165lbs x 12,8
Cable Rows: 130lbs x 12,12
Upright Rows: 70lbs x 12,12
Strait Arm Pulldowns: 40lbs x 12,12
Dips: BW+15lbs x 12,12
EZ Bar Cable Curls: 30lbs x 20,15


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 25, 2022)

Following


----------



## Oakley6575 (Nov 27, 2022)

*Lower B:*
Split Squats: 35lbs x 12,12
Sissy Squats: BW x 12,12
Calf Raises: 80lbs x 14,12
Hanging Leg Raises: BW x 10,10


----------



## Oakley6575 (Dec 6, 2022)

*Upper A:*
Bench Press: 195lbs x 12,10
Barbell Row: 135lbs x 12,12
Overhead Press: 95lbs x 12,10
Lat Pulldowns: 120lbs x 12,10
Tricep Pushdown: 55lbs x 15,12
EZ Curls: 65lbs x 15,12


----------



## Oakley6575 (Dec 7, 2022)

*Lower A:*
Squats: 201lbs x 6,6
RDL: 145lbs x 12,12
Calf Raises: 80lbs x 12,12
Cable Crunches: 60lbs x fail,fail

Same Lower A numbers from last time but I hadn't trained in a week or so. Next week I'll up the weight.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Dec 10, 2022)

*Upper B:*
Incline Press: 165lbs x 12,10
Cable Rows: 140lbs x 12,12
Upright Rows: 70lbs x 12,12 move to lighter weight to fail
Strait Arm Pulldowns: 45lbs x 12,10
Dips: BW+25lbs x 12,12
EZ Bar Cable Curls: 30lbs x 20,15


----------



## Oakley6575 (Dec 10, 2022)

*Lower B:*
Split Squats: 35lbs x 12,12
Sissy Squats: BW x 12,12
Calf Raises: 90lbs x 12,12
Hanging Leg Raises: BW x 10,10


----------



## Oakley6575 (Dec 14, 2022)

*Upper A:*
Bench Press: 195lbs x 12,10
Barbell Row: 135lbs x 12,12
Overhead Press: 95lbs x 12,10
Lat Pulldowns: 120lbs x 12,10
Tricep Pushdown: 55lbs x 15,12
EZ Curls: 65lbs x 15,15


----------



## Oakley6575 (Dec 14, 2022)

*Lower A:*
Squats: 201lbs x 7,6
RDL: 155lbs x 12,12
Calf Raises: 90lbs x 12,10
Cable Crunches: 60lbs x fail,fail


----------



## Oakley6575 (Dec 16, 2022)

*Upper B:*
Incline Press: 165lbs x 12,10
Cable Rows: 150lbs x 12,12
Upright Rows: 50lbs x 15,15
Strait Arm Pulldowns: 45lbs x 12,10
Dips: BW+35lbs x 12,12
EZ Bar Cable Curls: 30lbs x 20,16


----------



## Oakley6575 (Dec 16, 2022)

Getting to a point now where I’m not really progressing weight wise in this cut. Trying to hold on to strength at this point.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Dec 17, 2022)

*Lower B:*
Split Squats: 35lbs x 12,12
Sissy Squats: BW x 12,12
Calf Raises: 90lbs x 12,12
Hanging Leg Raises: BW x 8,8

Really felt like shit the last two days. Haven’t wanted to train. I’m going to increase food for a few days and see what happens.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Dec 20, 2022)

*Weight: 178.6*

Last couple weeks I really cut down in the carbs except around my workouts. I felt like shit, weight wasn’t moving, very unmotivated, blah blah blah. Yesterday I ate a shit ton of frosted mini wheats and had a shitty strawberry cream pie from Arby’s (they sent it on accident to us, so naturally I ate it) and woke up this morning at my lightest.  I don’t know if I was just way too depleted or what? I’ve notice this in the past as well. When my weight stalls, if I eat a high carb day, everything falls back into place. Today I felt better and training was almost back to where it usually is. Today I ate a bit above what I predict my maintenance is. Tomorrow is also a training day. I’m going to eat the same diet tomorrow and see how I feel Wednesday.

*Upper A:*
Bench Press: 195lbs x 12,11
Barbell Row: 145lbs x 12,12
Overhead Press: 95lbs x 12,10
Lat Pulldowns: 120lbs x 12,10
Tricep Pushdown: 55lbs x 15,12
EZ Curls: 75lbs x 15,10


----------



## Oakley6575 (Dec 21, 2022)

*Lower A:*
Squats: 201lbs x 7,7
Split Squats: 35lbs x 12,12
Calf Raises: 90lbs x 12,12
Cable Crunches: 60lbs x 22,18


----------



## Oakley6575 (Dec 22, 2022)

Over the last couple months I upped my trt dose from 120mg/wk to 250mg, then 375mg. I've gotten bloodwork at every stage just to see how things are changing. Once my test dose went up to 375mg, I started having issues with delayed ejaculation. I could fuck for an hour straight and not get there. Never had any ED issues though. Researched and figured my prolactin was high. Also been tracking my E2 to see how it moves as i titrate my test dose up:

120mg/wk: E2 - 48.9pg/mL, Prolactin - 13ng/mL
250mg/wk: E2 - 69.4pg/mL, Prolactin - didn't test
375mg/wk: E2 - 76.6pg/mL, Prolactin - 22.9ng/mL
400mg Test + 200mg Mast: E2 - 75.7pg/mL, Prolactin - 13ng/mL

I haven't had any E2 symptoms but I started low dose mast to see how much it would lower it. As you can see, it didn't do shit to my E2 but it lowered my prolactin back down to normal ranges... Is mast typically used to lower prolactin? And is it not weird that my E2 didn't budge?


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jan 3, 2023)

*Upper B:*
Incline Press: 165lbs x 12,9
Cable Rows: 150lbs x 12,12
Upright Rows: 50lbs x 15,15
Strait Arm Pulldowns: 45lbs x 12,9
Dips: BW+35lbs x 12,12
EZ Bar Cable Curls: 40lbs x 15,13


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jan 3, 2023)

*Lower B:*
Split Squats: 45lbs x 12,12
RDL: 155lbs x 12,12
Calf Raises: 90lbs x 12,12
Hanging Leg Raises: BW x 9,8


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jan 3, 2023)

*Upper A:*
Bench Press: 195lbs x 12,12
Barbell Row: 145lbs x 12,12
Overhead Press: 95lbs x 12,10
Lat Pulldowns: 120lbs x 12,8
Tricep Pushdown: 55lbs x 15,12
EZ Curls: 75lbs x 15,10


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jan 4, 2023)

*Lower A:*
Squats: 201lbs x 8,7
Split Squats: 45lbs x 12,12
Calf Raises: 90lbs x 12,12
Cable Crunches: 60lbs x 22,18


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jan 6, 2023)

*Upper B:*
Incline Press: 165lbs x 12,10
Cable Rows: 150lbs x 12,12
Upright Rows: 50lbs x 15,15
Strait Arm Pulldowns: 45lbs x 12,10
Dips: BW+40lbs x 12,12
EZ Bar Cable Curls: 40lbs x 15,14


----------



## Oakley6575 (Saturday at 5:45 AM)

*Lower B:*
Split Squats: 50lbs x 12,12
RDL: 155lbs x 12,12
Calf Raises: 95lbs x 12,12
Hanging Leg Raises: BW x 12,9


----------



## Oakley6575 (Tuesday at 5:07 AM)

*Upper A:*
Bench Press: 200lbs x 12,12
Barbell Row: 155lbs x 12,10
Overhead Press: 95lbs x 12,11
Lat Pulldowns: 120lbs x 12,12
Tricep Pushdown: 55lbs x 15,14
EZ Curls: 75lbs x 15,12


----------



## Oakley6575 (Wednesday at 3:40 AM)

*Lower A:*
Squats: 201lbs x 9,8
Split Squats: 50lbs x 12,12
Calf Raises: 100lbs x 12,12
Cable Crunches: 60lbs x 22,18


----------



## Oakley6575 (Today at 6:55 AM)

*Upper B:*
Incline Press: 165lbs x 12,11
Cable Rows: 150lbs x 12,12
Upright Rows: 50lbs x 20,18
Strait Arm Pulldowns: 45lbs x 12,12
Dips: BW+45lbs x 11,8
EZ Bar Cable Curls: 40lbs x 15,15


----------

